# Weird Thing At Piedmont



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My bro-inlaw and I went to Piedmont Saturday for some channel cat fishing (I gave up on the saugeye there) and we ended up catching 10, 5 of which were 5 pounds and over.

Here's the thing, we fished in this one bay right in the middle, I had a bite and set the hook. Almost instantly it was a rock solid snag.
I was using a chartreuse hook with a large shiner for bait. So we went over and I wrapped the braid around my pliers
and broke it off. Got my rig back, just lost the hook and leader.

Now, 4 hours later and 150 yards away, I catch a NICE channel and there was another leader hanging from it's mouth.
well it was dusk by then and I gave it to Jim to see if her could un hook it for me.
He looked at me and said, "you ain't gonna believe this". He got my hook out okay, then back in her goes for the second hook and leader.
Here it's the leader and chartreuse hook I broke off 4 hours earlier on a snag. 
Wonder what the odds in that happening is, eh?
It was a beautiful day..perfect in fact. Hot sun at first then over cast with a cool breeze.

Tight Lines


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha great story!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

First time i had anything like that happen was saturday also at piedmont. Caught a saugeye with another jig in its mouth!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess that goes to show that even if they're hooked they still go about their business of swimming, crapping and eating.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

When theyre hungry, theyre hungry. I used to put on a big fry every year. We would go on a couple jugging trips to round up enough eater sized channels to feed everyone. I can remember several times I thought the wind had blown multiple jugs together, only to find out that one channel had taken the bait of several jugs. 

I can also remember catching sore mouthed smallies at a ramp on the Ohio as they were being released after weigh in of a tournament.

When theyre hungry, theyre hungry.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We jug once in a while to break up the boredom....it's a blast chasing them down. We only use 6 at a time and only keep what we're gonna eat. great fun though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol i always thought it would be fun to jug for channel cats as well....
Thanks for sharing the story. Weve had it happen ice fishing saugeye


----------



## lundman (May 29, 2007)

What a surprise!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Had that happen at Seneca a fish broke my buddys line and took his rig about two hours later i land a 9 pound channel with his rig in its mouth


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Awhile back in Canada, I was throwing a tiny Rapala on ultra-light for smallies, when I got snipped off by a Northern Pike.
Not to worry, I reached down and picked up my casting rod with a 3/16s Kalin grub on it and in two cranks had the fish and my Rapala back - about a 26 inch Northern.


----------

